# quality dry puppy food that my puppy will like



## brinked (Aug 27, 2008)

my maltese/shitzhu does not like canine caviar at all...my vet recommended eukanuba for small breed puppies and he does not seem to like that much at all. It seems to be a good quality food since it has no filler. Can anyone recommend a high quality food (wet or dry) that my puppy will like to eat? theres no point in buying quality kibble if he will not eat it.

right now he eats wellness wet for puppies which I can get him to eat by mixing in a little chicken.

any suggestions is highly recommended!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the Wellness is a great diet. I feed Clifford Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe canned, and dry. I think you should stick with the Wellness, but if you want to try others here are a few.

Merrcik
Fromms
Innova
Evo
Solid Gold
Party Animal
Canidae
Natural Balance
California Natural

These are all premium if you want to give any of these a shot


----------



## brinked (Aug 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 31 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627959


> I think the Wellness is a great diet. I feed Clifford Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe canned, and dry. I think you should stick with the Wellness, but if you want to try others here are a few.
> 
> Merrcik
> Fromms
> ...


thanks cloey, these all seem like really good quality foods...but the main thing is...do picky malteses usually like the taste of these?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

thanks cloey, these all seem like really good quality foods...but the main thing is...do picky malteses usually like the taste of these?
[/QUOTE]



You can't generalize with dogs, each one is different, just like people. Some dogs like the taste of certain foods that others don't. That's why you have to find out what works for YOUR dog.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Evo is not for puppies. The same manufacturer makes Innova Puppy, California Natural Puppy and Healthwise Puppy however. Natural Balance doesn't make a puppy one either, but they claim it is for "all life stages". I personally would rather stick to puppy food until about 10 mos.

If you can get little samples of dry food at the pet store that is a good way to try and see if he eats it.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 1 2008, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628447


> Evo is not for puppies. The same manufacturer makes Innova Puppy, California Natural Puppy and Healthwise Puppy however. Natural Balance doesn't make a puppy one either, but they claim it is for "all life stages". I personally would rather stick to puppy food until about 10 mos.
> 
> If you can get little samples of dry food at the pet store that is a good way to try and see if he eats it.[/B]



The so called "All Life Stages" is fine for puppies, but to each is own. I raised Clifford on Canidae which is a "All Life Stages", and he loved it and did wonderful on it. Its up to you as an owner and personal choice on what you want to do, but I wanted to clarify that "All Life Stages" is fine for puppies. Natural Balance is fine for puppies, just have to feed more to make up for the lower protein, but the balance is fine.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I try Wellness or Merrick but if she doesnt like the chicken try Natural Balance. I'm not sure if orejin comes in a puppy formula but I like their food too. Good luck!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine love Natural Balance Duck and Potato Small Bites and even the picky ones eat it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison L.I.D and mine love it. Have been using Natural Balance Potato and Duck and decided on trying the Sweet Potato and Venison and they scarf it up like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh is 14 weeks ,she eats the royal canin ,small dog puppy she loves it  it has a jackrussel on package...  jo


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

all mine love Natural Balance


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

I feed a raw diet mixed with kibble, but thats not what you asked for  I work at a dog boutique and we specialize in food. One of the big sellers that does really well with many is Orijen. It is a quality kibble that contains no filler and human grade ingredients. It is also grain free which is a plus. 

Ashlei


----------



## brinked (Aug 27, 2008)

just an update...the little guy is no longer picky and is eating everything, I dont have to add chicken to his wellness canned food anymore, and he is eating his canine caviar and eukanuba dry foods (we give it to him as treats).

He still has kennel cough hopefully it will fade away within a week. We have taught him sit, give paw, high five and roll over. He is very smart and catches on fast to everything and he has gained weight.


----------

